# New z345r bagger problem.



## Mudcon (Aug 1, 2017)

To start off with, I got a z345m from home depot. I didnt not know the differences in model numbers and I stopped by a JD dealer and saw a z345r. So I carried the one back to Home Depot and got the z345r from the AgPro dealer. I had them install a bagger before I picked it up. I cut grass with the z345m twice and it did a wonderful job other that of course leaving all the grass in the yard, which is why I wanted the bagger. So last night I cust grass with the z345r with the bagger and to my surprise it was throwing grass all over the place. It was bagging it but two laps around the yard and I was covered head to toe with grass. It throws it out the right side of the deck and blows up, and it blows it out the front and back up on the floor board and all down my shoes and over my legs. Surely this cant be right can it? Does anyone on here have a clue how to fix or keep this from happening? I have googled and googled and dont see where anyone has complained and I would think if this was normal someone would have complained. It was so back and had to strip down in the garage and go take a shower before I could put anything up last night. It looks like the bagger is staight forward how it attaches and looks like its on right. Thanks for any help.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Mudcon, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may need a front weight to hold the front down as the bag fills up and gets heavier. I see that JD sells front weights. 

I installed a mulch kit on my JD Z-Trac 777. With the mulch kit, the cuttings get ground up and disappear.


----------



## Mudcon (Aug 1, 2017)

Yea it comes with the front weights in the kit. The first time I cut grass since buying it I went about 75 feet and stopped cause I was covered up already. I got off to make sure it was on right and oh course it was.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's a pretty serious problem. I used to get covered with dust when the ground was dry. The mulching kit reduced this problem somewhat, but I still get 'dusty' when it's dry.

When they installed the bagger kit, did they install John Deere Hi Lift (Bagger) Mower Blades?? 

There are also extreme lift blades available, which might be even better.


----------

